# rut



## pauly1027 (Nov 4, 2014)

Im in the woods, and im not seeing chasing yet. what's going on. Anyone know..


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

You are not where a doe in season is. 
Bucks are on does.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe you are making too much noise?? Or moving too much???

"Patience Grasshopper"


----------



## pauly1027 (Nov 4, 2014)

Waif said:


> You are not where a doe in season is.
> Bucks ar
> e on does.[/QU saw four does together yesterday, all were in single file on a trail. And they were in no hurry to get where they were going..


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

They ain't hot. Not all are in breeding condition at same time each end of the rut.
They will come in if not already bred but if one was in she would be noticed .
The earlier chasing and harassing was different than a doe in heat activity. The focus is now on those breed able does specifically. My opinion.
All does I have seen tended by a buck over the years have been alone.
Any does trying to keep up with the last heated doe seen would have been busy and confused.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

I was field processing an 8-point on Sunday afternoon and nearly got run over by two does being chased by an even bigger buck who was grunting and snorting. He never even looked my way as he passed me at no more than 20 yards.


----------

